# pigeon not laying eggs



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

I had bought couple pair of pigeons in feb 07 they have been in the cage with the other pigeons they have nest with nest bowl and shredded pine woods they have laid eggs only once since feburary but for some reason eggs did'nt hatch. Can someone please help me out and tell me what is it that causing them not to lay eggs my other pigeons are laying eggs left and right but this pair is not. Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

texasmk4 said:


> I had bought couple pair of pigeons in feb 07 they have been in the cage with the other pigeons they have nest with nest bowl and shredded pine woods they have laid eggs only once since feburary but for some reason eggs did'nt hatch. Can someone please help me out and tell me what is it that causing them not to lay eggs my other pigeons are laying eggs left and right but this pair is not. Any suggestion would be appreciated.


When you say "couple pair of pigeons" does that mean "a few pair" or "one pair"? 
How big is your "cage"?
How many birds do you have in it? 
Is the small picture by your name the cage that you are talking about? 
You say they have nest bowls, but do they have next boxes? 
How old are these birds? 
I've gone back and read a few of your posts, and I know that at one time you had some sick birds. I didn't real all the posts but wonder if your birds are healthy now?
There's a few reasons that they might not be laying, and it could be anything from "they are not comfortable where they are" to "they could be sick".......
It would be hard to pinpoint one certain reason without more information.


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

they have been healthy ever since that one pigeon got sick and i had to seperate her. two pairs they have laid eggs once but did'nt really sit on it the way other pigeons do. once i picked up the eggs and put it in my other pigeons nest and put her in the new ones nest, adn everything worked out fine. now for the past 3 months they haven't been laying any eggs to be honest i don't know how old are they i bought them from someone.. I give them Pigeon mix change water every other day, they take bath once or twice a week. I also feed them egg yolk i cook the yolk and give them they love it!!! and eat it right away.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> How big is your "cage"?
> How many birds do you have in it?
> Is the small picture by your name the cage that you are talking about?
> You say they have nest bowls, but do they have next boxes?


You still didn't answer the above questions. Since you don't know how old they are, could they possibly be very young birds? Sometimes a very young hen will lay eggs at an early age (I've had them lay at 4 months old) but really not know what to do with the eggs and then may wait until she's older before laying again. That's one possibility. 
Another possibility is that she's too OLD to lay any more eggs. 
I asked about the size of the cage/loft and how many birds, because if you add "new" birds to a space that's too small, the "established" birds may or may not LET them nest. 
I don't know........just throwing out ideas.......
Also, how is the weather where you are? They tend to normally slow down reproducing during the colder, shorter days. Of course there's always the exception to that rule, but for the most part, that's the way it goes........


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

my cage is 9ft long and 6ft wide i have about 15 birds in it. They do have nest boxs where they go and stay at night, other birds don't bother them. How can i figure out their age since i bought them from someone else..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

texasmk4 said:


> my cage is 9ft long and 6ft wide i have about 15 birds in it. They do have nest boxs where they go and stay at night, other birds don't bother them. * How can i figure out their age since i bought them from someone else*..



Well, basically, you can't...........Once a bird has gone through it's first molt, unless they develope a big nose cere in their "golden years" (and SOME do.)...you can't tell a one year old from a 10 year old.
So,......you've got 15 birds........that is an odd number, which means you've either got too many hens or too many cocks. When you are talking about a breeding loft, one odd bird can disrupt everything. That's never a good idea. 
Do these two pairs go in the boxes at all? Are they lovey dovey on each other?


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

yep these two go in their nest box lovey dovey i guess... they have laid eggs not too long ago probably 3 months ago....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I would suspect that the shortening of days has something to do with it. These guys are pretty smart and cold weather/short days is a sign that it's NOT the time to make babies.  
Pigeon fanciers that race their birds raise the babies this time of year (well, in the next month or so) but we trick the birds with lights to get them to breed. In a normal setting, they know what's best, so I wouldn't worry about it too much, as long as they appear happy and healthy..........


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

do you have any satinettes for sale?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

texasmk4 said:


> do you have any satinettes for sale?


Nope.........all have been adopted.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

were do you live?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeon lower said:


> were do you live?


ME? I'm in Virginia


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

let me know whenever you have some available i am willing to adopt..


----------

